# please suggest a quality, inexpensive controller... thanks!



## gtkid2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's the low-down... I'm planning my build right now, and the plan is to run either a 72 or 96 DC volt setup on lead acids. I don't have a motor yet, but have a few forklift motors at a buddies junkyard that I'm going to go take a look at. Guessing that they'll be around 3-400 amps max? sound right? I don't know popular ESC brands in the full scale electric world. I'm just a high schooler with a minimum wage job and an empty car shell in the dad's garage that's screaming EV! too bad I can't just pull the brushless system and lipo's off my rc car and use them


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

This is a decent controller for reasonable money.

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/paul-sabrinas-cheap-diy-144v-motor-controller-6404.html


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Open Source Motor Controller Kits*

Check out http://www.newkellycontroller.com/

They had some quality issues a few years ago, but they have completely revised their products since then and I have heard nothing but good things about them lately. They also have excellent customer service.

Also, if you end up using a 72 volt system an Alltrax controller is a possibility, although 72volts tends to be rather anemic for car conversions, I would recommend going 96 volts if your budget allows it.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Open Source Motor Controller Kits*



jorhyne said:


> Check out http://www.newkellycontroller.com/


That site is a terrible mess, I wanted to view 48-96v series wound controllers, instead I get a thousand 12v-48v controllers, not sure what models would have that paticular range or close to it.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Salty9 said:


> This is a decent controller for reasonable money.
> 
> http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/paul-sabrinas-cheap-diy-144v-motor-controller-6404.html


Here's a link to their store.
http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/index.html

It is undergoing some changes I think, and they are catching up with orders.


----------



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

Chennic is a relatively new entry into the EV parts market. I've just received my controller from them. The price was good. I wish I had the field reports on installation and running the controller, but so far I haven't had a chance to install and test it.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

The wiki for the Open ReVolt controller (Paul and Sabrina's/Ecomodder) can be found at:
http://ecomodder.com/wiki/index.php/ReVolt

It has a parts list, schematic, and a very nice step by step assembly directions PDF file.


----------

